# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Rules Q&A Willing Deformity vs Wildshape interaction

## ChudoJogurt

If a character with a Willing Deformity feat chain wildshapes what happens to their deformities?
Stuff like Deformity [Teeth] would be covered by the rules naturally enough, but what about stuff that isn't?
Can they still use the advantages of Deformity (Tall) for example? Would they then transform into an especially lanky and long animal then? Could they choose not to? Could they choose to keep the mechanical advantages, while dispensing with the appearance?

----------


## AnonymousPepper

Not RAW as far as I know, just putting on my own personal GM's hat here, but looking at them, I'd say you could either choose to have it not work at all when polymorphed in any way, or have it still apply on a case by case base. This would depend on a combination of player willingness either way and the fluff of how the abilities were acquired - if you're cleaving tight to the flavor of the initial feat, and it's a deific thing with a sacrifice to dark gods involved and whatnot, then I'd swing towards still applying, but if he's just some random loony who drilled a hole in his skull (Eye), maybe not. Really, it's up to you.

If you do choose to have them, it's a case of _generally but not always_, your wildshaped form would be, for example with Tall, be an unnaturally tall example of whatever you shape into, with the attached benefits and penalties. Some forms, subject to GM judgement, would not carry over some effects as appropriate; for example, if you shifted into a formless ooze, it would hardly make sense to have Teeth or a Tongue, but a toughened Skin would make sense. Abominable Form is tricky, as it specifies "undisguised form"; does that mean not wildshaped, or does that mean not having a disguise check apply? Either would be appropriate.

----------


## Inevitability

You retain feats in wild shape. If you have Deformity (Face), your animal form will still have the messed-up face, and you can't switch that off any more than you can switch off your feats otherwise.

A number of feats, like Deformity (Teeth) and Deformity (Tall) cover things that wildshape normally overrides (natural attacks or physical ability scores), and probably get overridden still, but ask your DM how they apply specific beats general exactly. If a flavor justification is necessary for the feats remaining, consider how Vile feats are explicitly supernatural.

----------


## Venger

Since vile feats are explicitly supernatural unlike all other nonvile, nonexalted feats, you keep them in wild shape, which is keyed off alternate form, so turn into a tall animal. If you wish you disguise your tallness, wild shape does offer a bonus to disguise so you could do that if you want to.

----------

